# محتار بين التخصصات



## طموح الهندسه (4 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ..
انا طالب توني بادي اول سمستر في الجامعه
و الصراحه محتار في تخصصات الهندسة
و اي هندسة ادخل
جاتني نصايح من عندت خصصات و هي :

*System Engineering
Mechatronics Engineering
Process Engineering 
Inspection Engineering
Instrumentation Engineering
*

ابي تخصص حيث له مستقبل و مطلوب في سوق العمل
حاب اسمع ارآئكم و نصايحكم ..
شكراً​


----------

